# CODESYS Safety for EtherCAT Safety Module + Beckhoff EL6900 + SEW MOVIC System



## Nickelkoerper (9 November 2020)

Sehr geehrte Community,

zurzeit arbeite ich mich für ein mein Abschlussprojekt in CODESYS V3 ein. Dazu möchte ich einen Testaufbau in Betrieb nehmen.
Der Testaufbau besteht aus einem einem Touch Panel (Eaton XV300) als Haupt-SPS (CODESYS Runtime). Dieses ist auch gleich als EtherCAT Master konfiguriert.
Mittels EtherCAT Bus kommuniziert das Touch-Panel mit einer Beckhoff Safety-SPS (EK1100+EL6900+EL1904 & EL2904) und einem Frequenzumrichter von SEW (SEW MOVIC System MDX90A + CSB21A).
Die Ansteuerung der Frequenzumrichter erfolgt über Prozessdatenwörter und den FU-Internen FCB Bausteinen (ähnlich erweiterte Buspositionierung bei MOVI B Serie). 
Die Funktionale Sicherheit soll mittels der Beckhoff Safety-SPS (als FSoE Master konfiguriert) über EtherCAT mittels FSoE-Nachricht an die Frequenzumrichter realisiert werden.
Die Projektierung des gesamten Projekts soll mit CODESYS V3 geschehen.  
Als zusätzliches Package ist CODESYS mit CODESYS Safety for EtherCAT Safety Module erweitert.
Der Frequenzumrichter ist als FSoE Slave Konfiguriert (FSoE Address: 6)

Nachdem ich nun alle Teilnehmer ins Projekt eingepflegt habe fehlt mir leider noch eine Kommunikationsmöglichkeit zwischen der FSoE Karte des Frequenzumrichter und der Safety SPS EL6900.
Unter Logischen E/As_Objekt Hinzufügen müsste ich doch eigentlich die FSoE-Kommunikationsmöglichkeit hinzufügen können (siehe Bild). Nur leider kann ich kein SEW Objekt auswählen.




In der Geräte-Repository befindet sich unter EtherCAT_Modul das FSoE Safety IO 48bit Objekt.




Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja weiter helfen, wie ich den FSoE Austausch zwischen SEW MOVI-C und Beckhoff EL6900 konfigurieren kann.  

Beste Grüße


----------



## asci25 (10 November 2020)

Ist das so vorgegeben? Sollst Du TwinSAFE mit dem Codesys-Editor programmieren? Geht das überhaupt? Ich nehme für TwinSAFE immer das TwinCAT-Engineering. Wenn Du auf dem Touchpanel eine TwinCAT-RT installierst, macht es für mich Sinn.

Ich mache das jetzt schon seit 15 Jahren, aber diese Konfiguration erzeugt bei mir nur Fragezeichen...


----------



## Nickelkoerper (11 November 2020)

Hallo asci25,

also meine Bestrebungen sind sowohl die Prozessautomatisierung sowie die Safety innerhalb von CODESYS zu verwalten. 
Mit dem CODESYS Safety for EtherCAT Safety Modul kann ich die EL6900 Programmieren. Das funktioniert auch soweit. Nur mir fehlt, wie gesagt, jetzt noch die Anbindung des Frequenzumrichter an die EL6900 über FSoE. Da bin ich mir halt auch unsicher ob diese Funktionalität von CODESYS unterstützt wird. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 November 2020)

Nickelkoerper schrieb:


> also meine Bestrebungen sind sowohl die Prozessautomatisierung sowie die Safety innerhalb von CODESYS zu verwalten.
> Mit dem CODESYS Safety for EtherCAT Safety Modul kann ich die EL6900 Programmieren. Das funktioniert auch soweit. Nur mir fehlt, wie gesagt, jetzt noch die Anbindung des Frequenzumrichter an die EL6900 über FSoE. Da bin ich mir halt auch unsicher ob diese Funktionalität von CODESYS unterstützt wird.


Laut diesem Dokument (Seite 9) ja, allerdings kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen wie.


----------



## asci25 (11 November 2020)

Na kann ich Dir erstmal nur viel Glück wünschen. Weil, Du betrittst da wahrscheinlich Neuland.

Ich glaube nahezu jeder, der eine EL6900 kauft, nimmt zum programmieren das dazu kostenlose TwinCAT-Engineering, das von Beckhoff zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Die Verwendung einer klassischen CODESYS-Runtime in Kombination mit TwinSAFE ist schon etwas exotisch. Und dafür noch Geld ausgeben...

Ich denke, dass Dir da 3S oder Eaton noch am ehesten weiterhelfen kann. In der Praxis wird das selten bis gar nicht vorkommen. Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht.

Bei TwinCAT könnte ich Dir sagen, wie es geht. Aber mit Codesys leider nicht. Und damit werde ich auch nicht anfangen. Ich wüsste bisher keinen Grund, warum ich einen Codesys-Editor dem TwinCAT-Engineering vorziehen sollte.


----------



## Nickelkoerper (11 November 2020)

> Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht.



Naja, das Automatisierungsprogramm/Visualisierung ist bereits vorhanden mit CODESYS. Meine Aufgabe ist es die Funktionale Sicherheit, die bis jetzt noch mit einer Pilz SPS, separaten Programmiersoftware (PNOZmulti Configurator) und digitalen Eingängen des FUs (STO) realisiert wird, neu auszurichten:

- EtherCAT wird Systembus
- Funktionale Sicherheit über Netzwerk -> FSoE 
- Alles über CODESYS Programmierbar -> Optimalfall


----------



## schnitzel444 (3 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich klink mich jetzt hier mal dazu ein. Ich habe eine ähnliche Konstellation und zwar einen dezentralen SEW MOVIMOT flexible Umrichter mit EtherCAT und FsoE. Als Steuerung verwende ich einen CX1030 mit einer EL6900. Die Sicherung Abschaltung des Motors soll über den EtherCAT Bus erfolgen. Den Umrichter habe ich konfiguriert und die FsoE Adresse auf 10 eingestellt.
Wenn ich jetzt einen Scan im TC2 mache legt er mir ein MOVI-C Gerät mit den Ein- und Ausgangs Datenwörtern an. Ich sehe aber auch keine Kommunikationsmöglichkeit zwischen der FSoE Karte des Frequenzumrichters und der EL9600. Vielleicht hat dies so schon jemand in Betrieb und kann mir hier weiterhelfen.






Danke
Ralf


----------



## asci25 (3 Februar 2021)

Abgesehen davon, dass üblicherweise man für so etwas ein neues Thema startet:

Beim TwinCAT 2 ist es so, dass Du die EL6900 markierst rechter Mausklick und "TwinSAFE Group Anfügen..."
In der Funktionsblockliste legst Du die Logik an und in der Verbindungsliste findest Du die Verbindung zur Hardware.




Aber Safety allgemein kannst Du soweit?


----------



## schnitzel444 (3 Februar 2021)

TwinSafe ist kein Problem, da hab ich schon viele Projekte gemacht. Mein Problem ist ja der SEW Umrichter. Hier finde ich keine Möglichkeit ihn über FsoE mit der EL6900 zu Verbinden. In der TwinSafe Logic finde ich nichts mich mit dem SEW zu connecten. Hast du einen SEW über FsoE am laufen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Februar 2021)

Es müsste bei dem Gerät auch FSoE Einträge geben und die fehlen. Kann es sein, dass TC2 beim Scannen das falsche Gerät gewählt hat? Vielleicht kann das Gerät nur manuell hinzugefügt werden. ist die richtige  EtherCAT Konfigurationsdatei mit FSoE Option eingespielt?
Ich meine mich zu erinnern,  dass bei anderen Geräten FSoE beim Gerät noch als Modul hinzugefügt werden muss. Was sagt denn das Handbuch?


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Februar 2021)

So, habe gerade mal meine VM gestartet, das ESI-File eingespielt und nachgesehen. Es ist wie ich schrieb, die Safety I/Os müssen von Hand hinzugefügt werden nachdem der Controller hinzugefügt wurde.
So sieht es aus direkt nach dem Hinzufügen des Controllers:


Und so nach dem ich die 48 Bit Safety I/O hinzugefügt habe:


Du siehst, jetzt gibt es auch Safety I/Os die Du in TwinSAFE nutzen kannst.
Vielleicht hätte RTFM etwas geholfen, aber auch das Fehlen von FSoE I/Os hätte Dich stutzig machen müssen.


----------



## schnitzel444 (4 Februar 2021)

Wenn ich denn für dieses Gerät eine Manuel auf der SEW Seite finden würde, hätte RTFM vielleicht was geholfen....
Von einem anderen Umrichter habe ich eine gefunden wo etwas von FsoE beschrieben ist, allerdings unter TC3

Hab jetzt den FU manuell eingefügt, aber ein Modul lässt sich bei mir nicht hinzufügen, dies ist grau hinterlegt.




Frag jetzt mal bei meinem SEW Außendienst nach einer Manuel für dieses Gerät.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Februar 2021)

Tschuldige, hatte gestern einfach TC3 genommen, aber unter TC2 sollte es ähnlich laufen, werde es gleich mal probieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Februar 2021)

Wie vermutet in TC2 ist es praktisch gleich, hier mal ein Screenshot.





schnitzel444 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den FU manuell eingefügt, aber ein Modul lässt sich bei mir nicht hinzufügen, dies ist grau hinterlegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 52805



Was da zu sehen war ist das Eigenschaftsfenster des Gerätes was auf der rechten Seite vom Systemmanager zu sehen ist und da musst Du auf die Registerkarte Slots gehen. Über das Kontextmenü zum Gerät erreichst Du gar nichts.


----------



## schnitzel444 (4 Februar 2021)

Ok ich werd’s nochmal probieren, was mir bei dir auffällt dass dein Movi-c Symbol  anders aussieht als meins....
Vielleicht muss ich mir die ESI nochmal runterladen, ich hab meine vom Außendienstler bekommen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Februar 2021)

Ich hab sie extra gestern heruntergeladen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Februar 2021)

schnitzel444 schrieb:


> Ok ich werd’s nochmal probieren, was mir bei dir auffällt dass dein Movi-c Symbol  anders aussieht als meins....
> Vielleicht muss ich mir die ESI nochmal runterladen, ich hab meine vom Außendienstler bekommen.


Und bist Du schon weitergekommen, läuft es jetzt?


----------



## schnitzel444 (15 Februar 2021)

Ja läuft, nachdem ich mir die ESI nochmal runtergeladen und eingebunden hab, hat es geklappt. Hat sogar mit dem automatischen Scan funktioniert, wurden sowohl die Status und Steuerbytes als auch die TwinSafe Daten eingelesen. Der Rest war dann kein Problem, Umrichter und Motor läuft  Danke für die Hilfe


----------

